# اسرار xp الجز الثانى



## pola (3 يناير 2006)

*اسرار xp الجز الثانى*

21 - إظهار شريط بدء التشغيل السريع 

شريط "بدء التشغيل السريع"QuickLanuch الذي تعودت استخدامه في الإصدارات السابقة من نظامWindows 
لا يزال موجودا ولكنه لا يظهر بشكل افتراضي عند إعدادWindows ، لإظهار هذا الشريط اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- انقر بزر الماوس فوق أي مكان خال في شريط المهامTaskbar أسفل الشاشة واختر البند 
"أشرطة الأدوات" Toolbars 
- اختر "بدء تشغيل سريع"Quick Launch 

22- تغيير الصورة المخصصة للمستخدم 

يمكنك تغيير الصورة المخصصة لمستخدم والتي تظهر بجانب اسمه في أعلى قائمة "ابدأ"Start وذلك كالتالي: 
- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين"User Accounts 
- اختر الحساب الذي تريد تغييره. 
- انقر فوق "تغيير الصورة"Change my picture واختر الصورة التي تفضلها من القائمة. 
- أو انقر فوق "الاستعراض لعرض المزيد من الصور" لاختيار صورة أخرى على القرص الصلب بجهازك. 

23- الحماية من نسيان كلمة المرور 

نسيان كلمة المرور لنظامWindows XP قد تصبح مشكلة صعبة الحل ومستحيلة في بعض الأحيان، للتغلب على هذه 
المشكلة قم بإعداد "قرص إعادة تعيين كلمة المرور" وذلك كالتالي: 
- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "حسابات المستخدمين"User Accounts 
- اختر الحساب الذي تريد تغييره. 
- في الشريط الجانبي أنقر فوق "منع كلمة مرور منسية" Prevent Forgotten Password 
- سيبدأ معالجWizard العمل لمساعدتك في إنشاء القرص. 

24- زيادة كفاءة وسرعة النظام 

إذا كان جهازك يحتوي على ذاكرة RAM بحجم 512 ميجابايت أو أعلى يمكنك زيادة كفاءة وسرعة جــهازك بتحمـيل الأجــزاء 
الأساسيـة مــن نظــــام Windows في الذاكرة، وذلك كالتالي: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيــل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم 
فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 
- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINESYSTEMCurren tControlSetControlSession ManagerMemory 

ManagementDisablePagingExecutive 
- حول قيمته إلى 1 
- أعد تشغيل جهازك. 

25- تحسين سرعة النظام 

يحتوي نظامWindows XP على الكثير من المؤثرات الرسومية مثل مؤثرات حركة القوائم والظلال وغيرها وجميعها 
تؤثر سلبا على سرعة العمل على النظام، للتخلص من تلك المؤثرات اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الرمز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer واختر "خصائص" Properties 
- انقــر فوق زر التبويب "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 
- في الجزء "الأداء"Performance انقر فوق الزر "الإعدادات" Settings 
- اختر البند "الضبط للحصول على أفضل أداء" Adjust for Best Performance




26- ضبط الوقت من خلال الإنترنت 

يوفر نظامWindows XP ميزة فريدة هي إمكانية ضبط الوقت من خلال خادمات مخصصة لذلك على شبكة الإنترنت، 
وذلك كالتالي: 
- أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الوقت الحالي في شريط المهام. 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "وقت الإنترنت" Internet Time 
- اختر البند "تزامن تلقائي مع ملقم الإنترنت خاص بالوقت"Automatically synchronize with an Internet time server 
- انقر فوق الزر "التحديث الآن"Update Now 

27- بروتوكولNetBEUI يمكنه العمل معWindows XP 

لا تصدق من يقولون إن بروتوكولNetBEUI لا يدعمــه نظــامWindows XP ، الواقــــع أن 
نظــــام Windows XP لا يأتي ومعه هذا البرتوكول بشكل مباشر، فإذا أردت تثبيته اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- من القرص المدمج الخاص بنظامWindows XP قم بنسخ الملفين التاليين من المجلدVALUEADD MSFT NET NETBEUI 
- قم بنسخ الملفnbf.sys إلى المجلد C:WINDOWSSYSTEM32DRIVERS 
- قم بنسخ الملفnetnbf.inf إلى المجلدC:WINDOWSINF 
- من خصائص الاتصال بشبكتك المحلية قم بتثبيت بروتوكولNetBEUI بشكل اعتيادي مثل أي بروتوكول آخر. 

28- تأكد من سلامة ملفات النظام 

يوفر نظامWindows XP برنامجا خاصا للتأكد من سلامة ملفات النظام لديك وهو برنامجSystem File Checker أوsfc 
ويمكنك تشغيله كالتالي: 
- انقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start واختر "تشغيل" Run 
- اكتبsfc /scannow ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter 

29- معلومات عن أوامر موجه الأوامر 

هناك العديد من الأوامر التي لا تستطيع الوصول إليها سوى من موجه الأوامر Command Prompt 
لنظامWindows XP والكثير من تلك الأوامر توفر العديد من الخدمات الهامة، للتعرف على تلك الأوامر، قم بفتح موجه الأوامر 
واكتب الأمر التالي: 

hh.exe ms-its:C:WINDOWSHelpntcmds.chm::/ ntcmds.htm

30- إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر في خطوة واحدة 

يمكنك إنشاء اختصار على سطح المكتب عند النقر عليه يتم إيقاف تشغيل الكمبيوتر مباشرة دون أية مربعات حوار أو أسئلة، وذلك كالتالي: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال على سطح المكتب واختر "جديد"New ثم "اختصار" Shortcut 
- اكتبshutdown -s -t 00 ثم انقر فوق الزر "التالي" Next 
- اكتب اسما من اختيارك لهذا الاختصار ثم انقر فوق الزر "إنهاء" Finish 

31- إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر في خطوة واحدة 
كما فعلنا في الفكرة السابقة يمكنك إنشاء اختصار على سطح المكتب عند النقر عليه يتم إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر مباشرة وذلك بإتباع 
نفس الخطوات السابقة ولكن في الخطوة الثانية أكتبshutdown -r -t 00 

32- إلغاء إرسال الأخطاء إلى مايكروسوفت 

كلما حدث خطأ ما أدى إلى إغلاق أحد البرامج يظهر لك مربع حوار يطلب منك إرسال تقرير بذلك إلى مايكروسوفت، إذا أردت 
إلغاء هذه الخاصية اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الرمز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer واختر "خصائص" Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "خيارات متقدمة" Advanced 
- أنقر فوق الزر "الإعلام عن الأخطاء" Error Reporting 
- اختر البند "تعطيل الإعلام عن الأخطاء" Disable Error Reporting 

33- إغلاق البرامج المعيبة تلقائيا 

في بعض الأحيان تتوقف بعض البرامج فجأة عن العمل لفترة طويلة نتيجة عيب ما بها مما يؤدي إلى صعوبة التعامل مع البرامج 
الأخرى، وفي بعض الأحيان قد تضطر إلى إعادة تشغيل النظام ككل، إذا أردت أن يقومWindows XP بإغلاق 
البرامج التي تتوقف عن العمل لفترة طويلة تلقائيا اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 
- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_CURRENT_USERControl PanelDesktopAutoEndTasks 
- أعطه القيمة 1 
- فــي نفــــس القســــم اضبـــــط القيـمــــة Wait ToKillAppTimeout إلى الوقت الذي 
تريد أن ينتظرهWindows قبل إغلاق البرنامج (بالمللى ثانية). 

34- احم جهازك من الاختراق 

يقدمWindows XP لأول مرة برنامجا لحماية جهازك من الاختراق أثناء اتصالك بشبكة الإنترنت وهو 
برنامجInternet Connection Firewall لتشغيل هذا البرنامج اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- في لوحة التحكم أنقر بالماوس نقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "اتصالات شبكة الاتصال"Network Connections 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق الاتصال (سواء كان شبكة محلية أو من خلال المودم) واختر البند "خصائص" Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويـب "خيــارات متقدمـة" Advanced 
- اختر البند "حماية الكمبيوتر وشبكة الاتصال". 
- انقر فوق زر "إعدادات"Settings لضبط إعدادات البرنامج. 

35- احم جهازك من المتطفلين 

إذا ابتعدت عن جهازك لفترة وأردت طريقة سريعة لحمايته من المتطفلين فاضغط المفتاح الذي يحمل شعارWindows في 
لوحة المفاتيح مع مفتاحL لتظهر لك شاشة تسجيل الدخول وبالتالي لن يستطيع أي شخص استخدام الجهاز إلا بكتابة كلمة المرور.

36- إظهار قائمة "ابدأ" الكلاسيكية 

إذا لم تعجبك قائمة "ابدأ"Start الجديدة في نظامWindows XP وتفضل القائمة الكلاسيكية التي كانت تأتي مع 
الإصدارات السابقة فيمكنك التحول إليها كالتالي: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق أي مكان خال من شريط المهامTaskbar واختر "خصائص" Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "القائمة ابدأ Start Menu 
- اختر البند "قائمة ابدأ الكلاسيكية" Classics Start Menu 

37- تشغيل مفتاحNumLock تلقائيا 

مفتاحNumLock الذي يتيح استخدام لوحة الأرقام الجانبية في لوحة المفاتيح يمكنك تشغيله تلقائيا مع بدء 
تشغيلWindows وذلك كالتالي: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج "محرر التسجيل"Registry Editor ، بالنقر فوق الزر "ابدأ"Start ، ثم فوق "تشغيل"Run ، واكتبregedit ، ومن ثم انقر فوق "موافق" OK 
- اذهب إلى المفتاح HKEY_CURRENT_USERContro lPanelKeyboardInitialKeyboardIndicators 
- غير قيمته إلى 2 
- قم بتشغيل مفتاحNumLock يدويا. 
- أعد تشغيل جهازك. 

38- تشغيل برنامج MediaPlayer 6.4 

برناـمج MediaPlayer 6.4 لا يـزال موجودا على القـــرص الصلـــب بجـهــازك رغـــم وجـــود 
بــرنــــامـــــج Windows Media Player 8 الجديد، 

على أية حال لتشغيل MediaPlayer 6.4 قم بتشغيل الملف Crogram FilesWindows Media Playermplayer2.exe. 

39- إخفاء رقم إصدارة Windows من على سطح المكتب 

إذا كان رقم إصدارة Windows يظهر على سطح المكتب وتريد إخفاءه اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج Regedit 
- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USER Control Panel Desktop 
- اضف مفتاحاً جديداً من نوع DWORD باسم PaintDesktopVersion 
- اعط المفتاح القيمة 0 

40- إلغاء برنامج "إدارة المهام" 

برنامج "إدارة المهام"Task Manager على الرغم من فوائده العظيمة يمكنك إلغاء تشغيله إن أردت وذلك 
بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 
- قم بتشغيل برنامج Regedit 
- اذهب إلى HKEY_CURRENT_USERSoftwareMicroso ftWindowsCurrentVersionPolicies/ 
- اضف مفتاحاً جديداً من نوعDWORD باسم DisableTaskMgr 
- اعط المفتاح القيمة 1 
- إذا أردت إعادة إمكانية تشغيله فقم بإعطاء المفتاح القيمة 0

41 - استخدام البرامج القديمة مع Windows XP إذا كنت من مستخدمي نظام Windows XP Pro ووجدت 
أن بعض من برامجك القديمة لا تعمل بشكل سليم معWindows XP مع أنها كانت 

تعمل بشكل سليم تماما مع الإصدارات السابقة من نظام Windows لحل هذه المشكلة، اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- انقر بزر الماوس الأيمن فوق رمز البرنامج الذي يواجه المشكلة واختر "خصائص" Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "التوافق" Compatablity 
- اختر البند "تشغيل هذا البرنامج في وضع التوافق لـ"Run this program in compatibility mode for. 
- اختر الإصدارة السابقة من نظام Windows التي كان البرنامج يعمل معها بدون مشكلات. 

42 - إلغاء القراءة التلقائية 

إذا أردت إلغاء خاصية القراءة التلقائية Autorun لقرص مدمج، اضغط مفتاحShift بشكل مستمر أثناء إدخال 
القرص في محرك الأقراص المضغوطة. 

43- حل مؤثر لمشكلات Internet Explorer 

الكثير من المشكلات ورسائل الخطأ التي تظهر أثناء تشغيل مستعرض الويبInternet Explorer يمكن 
التغلب عليها بتثبيت "آلة جافا الافتراضية"Java Virtual Machine ، ويمكنك الحصول عليها مجانا من 
الموقع التالي: 
http://java.sun.com/getjava/download.html 


44- دعم اللغة العربية 

إذا وجدت أن نظامWindows XP لا يدعم اللغة العربية يمكنك إضافة الدعم للغة العربية بإتباع الخطوات التالية: 
- في لوحـة التحكم أنقر بالماوس تقرا مزدوجا فوق الرمز "الخيارات الإقليمية وخيارات اللغة"Regional and Language Options. 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "لغات" Languages 
- اختر البند "تثبيت ملفات اللغات ذات النصوص المعقدة والتي تكتب من اليمين إلى اليسار"Install files for complex script and 
right-to-left languages 
- انقر فوق "موافق" OK

45- اختصارات مفيدة مع مفتاح شعار 

Windows يوفر الزر الذي يحمل شعار Windows في لوحة المفاتيح 
عدداً من الاختصارات المفيدة كما في الجدول التالي (كلمة المفتاح تعني مفتاح شعار Windows ). 

46- إظهار الملفات و المجلدات المخفية 

الوضع الافتراضي في Windows XP ألا يقوم بعرض الملفات و المجلدات المخفية Hidden ، لإظهار هذه النوعية 
من الملفات اتبع الخطوات التالية: 
- في أي مجلد اختر البند "خيارات المجلد"Folder Options من قائمة "أدوات"Tools 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "عرض"View 
- اختر البند " إظهار الملفات و المجلدات المخفية"Show hidden files and folders 
- انقر فوق الزر "موافق"OK 

47- أين برنامج ScanDisk فيWindows XP 

لم يعد برنامج ScanDisk لم يعد جزءا من Windows ، بدلا منه توجد نسخة مطورة من برنامج CHKDSK 
القديم ويمكنك استخدامه 

لاكتشاف المشكلات بالأقراص و حلها كالتالي: 
- افتح نافذة "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer 
- انقر بزر الفأرة الأيمن فوق رمز القرص الذي تريده و اختر البند "خصائص"Properties 
- انقر زر التبويب "أدوات"Tools 
- انقر فوق الزر "التدقيق الآن"Check Now 

48- تشغيل برامج الأدوات الإدارية 

يحتوي القسم "أدوات إدارية"Administrative Tools في لوحة التحكم على مجموعة من البرامج 
الهامة بإدارة النظام و لكن لا تظهر جميعها، 

بدلا من ذلك يمكنك استخدام الأمر "تشغيل"Run من قائمة "ابدأ"Start لتشغيلها، إليك أسماء البرامج و أسماء الملفات: 
Computer Management - compmgmt.msc 

Disk Managment - diskmgmt.msc 

Device Manager - devmgmt.msc 

Disk Defrag - dfrg.msc 

Event Viewer - eventvwr.msc 

Shared Folders - fsmgmt.msc 

Group Policies - gpedit.msc 

Local Users and Groups - lusrmgr.msc 

Performance Monitor - perfmon.msc 

Resultant Set of Policies - rsop.msc 

Local Security Settings - secpol.msc 

Services - services.msc 

Component Services - comexp.msc 

49- أين برنامج النسخ الاحتياطي 


برنامج النسخ الاحتياطي Backup لا يأتي ضمن إصدارة Home Edition من نظامWindows XP و لكنه موجود على 
القرص المدمج الذي يحتوي 

على ملفات إعداد النظام، و يمكنك تثبيت البرنامج من المجلد التالي على القرص: 

VALUEADDMSFTNTBACKUP 

50- تغيير إعدادات "استعادة النظام" يقومWindows XP افتراضيا بحجز مساحة كبيرة من القرص الصلب ليستخدمها برنامج 

"استعـادة النظــام"System Restore و يمكنك إجـراء تعـديــلات علـى ذلـك و تقليــل تــلـك المـساحــة كالتالي: 
- انقر بــزر الماوس الأيمــن فوق الرمــز "جهاز الكمبيوتر"My Computer و اختر البند "خصائص"Properties 
- انقر فوق زر التبويب "استعادة النظام"System Restore 
- انقر فوق الزر "إعدادات"Settings و قم بتحديد المساحة التي تريدها (لا يمكن أن تقل عن 2% من المساحة الكلية للقرص الصلب) 
- كرر العملية مع الأقراص الصلبة الأخرى إن وجدت.

نشر
​[/CENTER]


----------



## My Rock (3 يناير 2006)

ينقل الى انظمة الكمبيوتر

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## pola (8 يناير 2006)

شكرا عزيزى my rock
المشرف العام
و سوف اقدم المزيد


----------

